# Canon Rebel T1i 500D Autofocus problem



## RidgeRunner33

I recently purchased a Canon Rebel T1i 500D camera which has worked great until tonight. While attempting to take pictures the autofocus fails. I cannot take a picture with the autofocus on; however, I can take pictures in 'manual' mode. The camera makes a noise as if it is attempt to autofocus, but nothing happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## billygoat

What's the situation that your trying to take a pic of??  I find a few situations where the autofocus doesn't "lock" and just keeps attempting to adjust but never focuses.  I just use manual after that. . ..


----------



## CoRNDoG R6

Either your shutter speed is too fast or the apeture is too small for the conditions in which your trying to take pictures in. For example, lighting conditions might be too bright or dark for your lens to handle.

In your view finder while shooting in TV mode, the lowest aperture (3.5) will blink if the exposure will be too dark. If the highest aperture blinks (22), the exposure is too bright.

While shooting in AV mode, the "30" sec shutter speed will blink if the picture will be too dark. "4000" will blink if the picture will be too bright.

Read your manual, pages 77 and 79 under shooting tips. This should help.


----------



## iskoos

Camera may not autofocus in certain conditions like low ambient light, less contrast, objects that are too close etc...

Doing a few more tests will show you if there is really a problem or not.
Go outside in the daylight and try to focus on a few different things in auto mode without zooming in. I bet your camera will focus no problem.
If it doesn't then the next step is to try another lens to see if the problem is your camera or your lens... 
Since you say you can focus in manual modes tells me that your cameras autofocus sensors work they are supposed to. If there is a problem (which I doubt), it should be your lens...


----------



## TiaS

Is there a point for it to focus on? When I first got into the SLRs I was discouraged because sometimes it would not autofocus. I found that I had to make sure that my focus points are actually on a contrasting place. Example, it probably won't focus on auto while taking a picutre of a white wall.

Also you could be too close to your subject, than that particular lens can focus on.

Another thing is that your connectors may need a little clean


----------



## lanslub

When it does the focusing, does the lens turn left and right? Or it just turn left and got stuck?



RidgeRunner33 said:


> I recently purchased a Canon Rebel T1i 500D camera which has worked great until tonight. While attempting to take pictures the autofocus fails. I cannot take a picture with the autofocus on; however, I can take pictures in 'manual' mode. The camera makes a noise as if it is attempt to autofocus, but nothing happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## eriqalan

1) if the light is too low the AF has trouble finding enough contrast to focus on - as others have commented - it should "search" (zoom in and out but not find anything)

2) What MODE are you in - above the battery indicator the line reads on the right "One Shot", OR "AI Focus" OR "AI Servo" - if you are in AI Servo it will keep trying to focus if what you are trying to shoot is moving (or if you are) while the other two will stop at one focus and not refocus as long as the stutter is half-triggered

Both would explain why it works in manual (no refocusing)

Basically we need more info to diagnose this for you


----------



## perfectpearl

I am very new and I am having the exact problem. I have read your posts and the manual. The lighting is fine. I tried it outside inside at stuff people, things it used to focus on. I am in the full auto mode not av. It is in AI Focus. The focus light inside blinks. 

The one change is that I have a Canon 70-300 lens that works fine in the auto mode. I did not change anything but the lens. 

I feel there is something wrong with the 18-55 lens.

I am going to Alaska in 4 days, this is frustrating.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## pbelarge

Greg
The location your focus point is pointed towards may not have enough contrast and the camera will not shoot, it just quietly tells you to refocus, or move your focus point or change the settings.
You will learn after a few times to either move or reset...


----------



## perfectpearl

Pierre,

Thanks for your input. My wife picked it up and twisted it really hard and now it works fine again. It was jamed in some way. I have kids and there are some odd pictures on the card so they did something crazy to it.  

If it is broke hit it with a hammer.

thanks again


----------



## blooh

lanslub said:


> When it does the focusing, does the lens turn left and right? Or it just turn left and got stuck?
> 
> 
> 
> RidgeRunner33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Canon Rebel T1i 500D camera which has worked great until tonight. While attempting to take pictures the autofocus fails. I cannot take a picture with the autofocus on; however, I can take pictures in 'manual' mode. The camera makes a noise as if it is attempt to autofocus, but nothing happens. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

 
hi... i seem to have come across this problem. i tried every possible thing i found on this page before settling on the fact that it seems as though the lens is stuck in some way... any advice?


----------



## projectwong

blooh said:


> lanslub said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it does the focusing, does the lens turn left and right? Or it just turn left and got stuck?
> 
> 
> 
> RidgeRunner33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Canon Rebel T1i 500D camera which has worked great until tonight. While attempting to take pictures the autofocus fails. I cannot take a picture with the autofocus on; however, I can take pictures in 'manual' mode. The camera makes a noise as if it is attempt to autofocus, but nothing happens. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi... i seem to have come across this problem. i tried every possible thing i found on this page before settling on the fact that it seems as though the lens is stuck in some way... any advice?
Click to expand...


Pierre mention this above but try give the focus ring a little twist.  I just had the same issue and it was slightly stuck in one direction. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## KmH

Since the thread is well over a year old, I'd bet they already got it sorted.

Also, the OP never posted again since 3/5/2010, and their profile shows they last logged onto TPF - 03-07-2010 09:55 PM.


----------



## nattyzee

Hello,

I found this thread through a google search.  I, too, am having this problem, and it just started today. I've taken thousands of photos with no problem using autofocus, but today it started making a noise like it is trying to focus, and cannot.  It does not allow me to take a picture in AF, but I can take one in MF.  As I am not knowledgeable about manual shooting (something I've been meaning to do, but I have a baby-the reason I bought the camera-and have little time at the moment... auto has been working really well up to this point).  Anyway, bc I have not manipulated the focus ring much before, I am not sure whether it is supposed to make a clicking sound when you turn?  When I turn it, it kind of "thuds" 5 times to turn it a full time either direction.  Is that normal?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## KmH

No, that is not normal. Off to the repair shop with it.


----------



## MLeeK

Sounds like your camera or lens was dropped resulting in the barrel getting damaged. You can contact canon for repair, however if it is the kit lens it will cost more to repair than it will to replace. Off to ebay to just buy a replacement.


----------



## nattyzee

Bummer-that's what I feared.  Thank you for letting me know!  I'll try a different lens tm to see if it is the lens (that'd be a lot cheaper fix, right?


----------



## nattyzee

Sorry, MLeeK, I only saw the first reply.  It is indeed the kit lens, and it very well could have been dropped-I didn't think to babyproof the camera! Thanks again.


----------

